# Lighting wiring Ford 5000



## Rhett (Jan 2, 2017)

I have a 69 ford 5000, and in front of the gear shift is wiring that isn't hooked up. Everything on the Tractor works but the lights, and I want to get the lights working again. So I was wondering how they are supposed to go together. I didn't know if anyone who has a Ford 5000 might be able to take a picture and share it with me.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Rhett,

Welcome aboard the tractor forum.

Wiring for the lights is very simple. Power for the lights comes from the heavy duty double terminal on the keyswitch. Battery power is connected to the opposite side of the double terminal. Note that the power to the lights does not go through the keyswitch. The reason for this is that the lights draw quite a bit of electrical current and would damage/shorten the life of the switch. 

From the keyswitch battery terminal, the wire goes to the input terminal of the light switch. I put a 20 amp fuse in the circuit here to protect from possible short circuits. The light switch has two positions. The first position is for the instrument panel/gauge lighting. The second light switch position goes to the lights, front and back. These lights require a good ground to operate. 

Hope this helps. I'm sure that I've oversimplified this. Fire back with any questions you may have.


----------

